# WoBS - Suggested Gods/Religions



## Angel of Adventure (Jul 12, 2007)

I noticed that WoBS alludes to several religious sects, but the entire thing is not fleshed out.  Do you suggested using the ones in the PHB as the default?  

Thanks,

AoA


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 12, 2007)

The core deities work fine, though you'll notice many cleric NPCs who have combinations of domains not available in the core rules. You can assume they worship lesser gods who aren't at the top of the pantheon, or (as in the case of the Inquisitors) they follow a philosophy rather than a god.

In the setting that inspired the campaign, however, I used the following gods.

*Pantheist Religion*
This religion is one of the most prominent, and among its adherents, most people revere multiple gods depending on the situation. Clerics can choose to either follow a single deity, or to revere the entire pantheon. If they pick the pantheon, they can pick any two domains.

*Verus* - High god of discovery, knowledge, and truth. Domains: Knowledge, Law, Protection.

*Annad* - Goddess of harvests, nature, and the hunt. Domains: Animal, Earth, Plant.

*Brakken* - God of warfare, poetry, and feasting. Domains: Knowledge, Strength, War.

*Chult* - God of the afterlife, loss, and mediation. Domains: Death, Fire, Magic.

*Kelida Shaal* - God of sorcery, pilgrimages, and the day. Domains: Magic, Sun, Travel.

*Kelida Taryaver* - Goddess of perseverance, secrets, and the knight. Domains: Healing, Luck, Trickery.

*Marlen* - God of trade, the seas, and inevitability. Domains: Destruction, Travel, Water.

*Meliska* - Goddess of the sun and the moon, healing, and lovers. Domains: Air, Healing, Sun.

*Vanessi* - Goddess of empowerment, offerings, and the capricious power of nature. Domains: Chaos, Destruction, Trickery.


*Angelican Religion*
This religion was adapted into the Church of the Aquiline Cross in the player's guide, and is a monotheistic religion that bears a strong resemblance to Roman Empire-era Christianity. It doesn't have many adherents, but it has many active members who travel and proselytize, seeking to fight evil by healing the world.

Domains: Air, Good, Healing, Protection, Travel.


----------

